# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  2014 Bucket Regatta

## Jeanette

We'll be there. Who else is in town?

----------


## phil62

Starting a bit early, aren't we? What time is the party at Andy's?

Phil

----------


## LindaP

Yayyyyyyyy!,,,,  :cool:

----------


## Jeanette

> Starting a bit early, aren't we? What time is the party at Andy's?
> 
> Phil



Yup, it is early, but not random... On my way home from Boston on Monday, I was sitting unpexpectedly at a table next to one of the Bucket sailors. And so it started me thinking about March and the Bucket and who was going to be on the island at that time.

----------


## stbartshopper

WE will be there for the Bucket! Can't wait but then that will mean our 2/1-2/15 visit will be behind us and we are looking forward to that as well. We live in Indianapolis and it is cold and white for too long! Wish our COLTS were playing next week!

----------


## amyb

But many are happy that you are sending the best Colt ever to this year's Super Bowl.  Go Manning!

----------


## Jeanette

The forum consigliere has advised me to get moving on planning for a little Bucket week fun. We came very close to canceling because of family health issues, but we are set to be on SBH from March 20-31. 

Other than those above, who else plans to be on island for Bucket festivities this year?

----------


## Earl

I would show but I have another winter storm scheduled for tomorrow...when is this stuff going to stop?

----------

